

Why Do Employers Use FICO Scores? - cwan
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/07/why-do-employers-use-fico-scores/60592/

======
okmjuhb
In general I don't like the idea of credit checks before employment, but
there's a few obvious cases where it's useful.

If I'm hiring an employee who will be handling cash, or who will control
purchasing decisions, or who will have access to information my competitors
want, it's important to me to know that my employee won't ever be in desperate
enough financial circumstances that they feel compelled to steal or accept a
bribe.

